# Nexus 7 intermittently disconnecting from Galaxy Nexus Hotspot



## hunterjackson92 (Jan 17, 2012)

So I have a rooted Galaxy Nexus (toro) and a rooted Nexus 7 and the Nexus 7 connects to the Galaxy Nexus's hotspot intermittently. It will stay connected for hours then all of a sudden drop and not connect. Sometimes it won't even be able to see the WiFi signal sometimes it sees it and when I hit connect it just doesn't do anything sometimes I click connect and it acts like it connecting then it just doesn't. I'm thinking this is a problem with the nexus 7 and not the Galaxy because I have connected other things to the Galaxy and never had a problem, plus i do have some connectivity issues on occasion with other WiFi sources on my N7,but I'm not a 100% positive. Any ideas guys?

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Is this on a custom ROM (for either device)? Can anything else connect and stay connected to the GNex hotspot? Can you stay connected to any other hotspot?


----------



## hunterjackson92 (Jan 17, 2012)

Both devices are running liquids alpha 6 build but I have tried this on multiple ROMs on both devices.

My iPad and computer tether fine on my GNexus that's why I suspect its the N7

Also if I connect them through Bluetooth I don't have a problem and this would normally solve the problem but some apps require a network connection and only look at WiFi or data which is annoying to say the least.

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

